# Lionel 002 wiring diagram



## maglobal (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi -
Have lionel 002 that isn't getting power to e unit. The e-unit seems ok...I think issue is electrical. Looking from rear.....there is no wire connected to the right post of the e-unit plate (trying to piece together from yard sale find) Should there be a ground? Looking for advice and/or wiring diagram if possible. Motor runs great but need to advance e-unit manually - no buzz. Thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lionel 002? What's that?


----------



## maglobal (Mar 26, 2012)

Double 0 Locomotives
001E, 002E, 003E and 004E


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I confess, never saw one of those.  I'll bet it's wired just like many other similar locomotives from that era.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I confess, never saw one of those.  I'll bet it's wired just like many other similar locomotives from that era.


Copy & paste.


In 1938 Lionel introduced it's OO (pronounced double 0) trains. These trains were made to a scale of 1:76. A little bit larger than the current HO trains. Why Lionel made OO instead of HO is unknown. HO was already established and had a good following. American Flyer and other companies made HO kits and ready to run train sets. There were other OO makers like Scalecraft and Varney, but OO was an orphan gauge. Maybe Lionel felt they could influence the marketplace.

Maybe Lionel's marketing team felt they could repeat the Standard gauge marketing coup of 1906. In 1906 Lionel introduced Standard gauge trains running on 2 1/8 inch gauge track. It was anything but standard. No other manufacturer made trains on 2 1/8 inch track. Within 15 years all manufacturers of electric trains were also making standard gauge trains.

If Lionel was trying to influence the market, they failed. Lionel stopped making trains in 1942 due to the war, and never resumed OO production. Only a small handful of manufacturers made OO trains. Another reason Lionel may have made 00 trains rather than the smaller HO is there is more room inside for motors and reverse units. The European HO/00 trains are 00 scale and run on HO track.

Whatever the reason for choosing OO rather than HO, Lionel's offerings were short lived. Made only between 1938 and 1942, these trains featured die cast construction.

Lionel 00 trains were high quality. Offered in two rail and three rail versions. The items were also offered in scale and semi-scale versions. The semi-scale versions had less detail and were a bit cheaper. The hopper was never offered in a semi-scale version.

In 1938. Lionel began offering 00 trains. Starting with a smaller version of the 700E full scale NYC Hudson loco called the 001E. Only four freight cars were made in this smaller gauge. The four cars were a boxcar, tank car, hopper car and caboose.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Copy & paste.

Lionel only made one type of locomotive. A model of the New York Central Hudson steam engine. All Lionel models had the same 5342 number on the cab.

The model numbers were numbers are usually rubber stamped on the inside of the cab roof. The 001 locomotive can be found with the catalog number stamped into the metal ashpan under the cab (1938-39) and no number rubber stamped in the cab or with a blank ash pan and the number in the cab (1939-42). The other locomotives come with blank ash pans and the number in the cab.

001E and 002E were three rail locomotives while the 003E and 004E are two rail locomotives. All locos can be found with or without whistle tenders. All engines have three position reverse units and run on AC current.

The 001E and 003E were super detailed locomotives with added parts. The 002E and 004E were semi-scale locomotives with less trim.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a bad day when you don't learn something.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They didn't make them for that long and the quantities produced (I think) were in low numbers.

In good shape to the right buyer, I would say they are worth a decent buck.


----------

